# Quarantine with a new hedgehog



## beckynaomi (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello
I’m looking into getting another hedgehog but have been reading about quarantine periods?
I don’t have a lot of room in my bedroom where Pepper is kept, so it won’t be easy to have a vivarium in another position, except from on top of Pepper’s one where it will be indefinitely.
I’d like a female hedgehog, so because of this, the hedgehogs won’t be acquainted with each other because of the worry of mating.
Do I still need a quarantine period?
Thanks


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes you do still need a quarantine period. It would be best if you could have the new hedgehog in a different room but if that's not possible then you can do a partial quarantine with them in the same room. Make sure to feed water and handle the new one last and change clothes afterwards and if possible shower after as well. Since you will have the new one in the same room as your present hedgehog I would take it for a vet check before bringing it home and also see if the vet will treat it for mites just in case.


----------



## beckynaomi (Oct 3, 2017)

What is the reason for quarantine? The only thing I could do is have the new hedgies vivarium on my bedroom floor for a few weeks.
I will try to contact a nearby vet to see if they deal with hedgehogs and what it would cost to have a check.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The reason for any type of quarantine is to prevent the new hedgehog from transmitting any illness or parasites to your other hedgehog. Sometimes it takes a month or so for any illness to show symptoms.


----------

